# Ряд вопросов по БГВ Рубин 5



## hf0 (10 Дек 2015)

Народ, приветствую.
Помогите не_специалисту понять, какие шаги надо предпринять для нормализации баяна. Купил вчера, БУ, в ряды баянистов вступил тоже вчера 
Год рождения баяна - 78й.
Замечены явные баги:
1. В режиме, когда ноги басовых толкателей стоят на нижних рычагах (не знаю пока, что за режим - выборный ?) явно сифонит воздух слева. При сжатии гудит какой-то голос. При разжатии нет. В режиме, когда передние ноги толкателей "висят" над рычагами - проблема не повторяется.
Переключатель режима "залипает", не доводит до конца толкатели. Переключается как бы дополнительным толчком в педаль.
2. Справа, на мелодии, в высоких 3я октава+, явно падает сила звука, надо давить, чтоб голоса звучали. В начале клавиатуры, при звукоизвлечении, такое ощущение, что как-то подхрипывает.. ну, как полоска ленты на ветру хлюпает.
3. Одна клавиша приподнята над остальными почти на сантиметр.
4. Состояние проемных клапанов: во вложении резонаторы праволево. Отстающая лайка на клапане - это норма или менять ?



И еще вопрос - сколько ориентировочно будет стоить "привести в чувство" инструмент ? 
Локализация - Москва.


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2015)

*hf0*,
один нескромный вопрос: а на кой черт покупать для обучения готово-выборный инструмент?

По фотографиям: все залоги надо приводить в божий вид. Ни один залог не прилегает к планке. Надо отрывать, прокатывать, приклеивать заново. 

Все остальные вопросы новичку лучше самому не пробовать устранять.


----------



## voldemar-60 (10 Дек 2015)

vev (10.12.2015, 17:55) писал:


> один нескромный вопрос: а на кой черт покупать для обучения готово-выборный инструмент?


  Присоединяюсь, покупать такой проблемный баян, да еще не зная, что такое выборка...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Дек 2015)

Ещё в корзину...  Стопудово сгнил поролон на клапанах в правой и в левой механиках. Привести всё это "добро" в порядок (если делать по уму) - недёшево.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Дек 2015)

Что вы навалились на человека? Рубин для первоначальных навыков очень даже ничего себе. Ну да...надо поработать над инструментом , заодно человек разберется в механике. Другой вопрос , что можно было найти такой же баян, только в идеале и не более 5 тыс... У каждого свой путь...


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Дек 2015)

Да нормальный Рубин. Как и все Рубины. Только и правду народ говорит- Вам выборка зачем?

Ну купил так купил. Что куплено- то свято)).
Нормальный мастер, не посмотрев инструмент- про цену ничего не сможет сказать. Если это 1978-й год, там работы немало. Легенды про дедушек, которые неделю денно и нощно ремонтируют баяны за тыщу рублей и новые валенки- давно прошли...


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2015)

Dmvlad писал:


> Что вы навалились на человека? Рубин для первоначальных навыков очень даже ничего себе. Ну да...надо поработать над инструментом , заодно человек разберется в механике. Другой вопрос , что можно было найти такой же баян, только в идеале и не более 5 тыс... У каждого свой путь...


Дмитрий, никто не навалился. Просто было бы полезнее задать вопросы перед покупкой, послушать советы, а затем кидаться к кошельку. Учиться играть на том, что не умеет играть - дело почти гиблое. А учиться ремонтировать баяны, ремонтировать их для того, чтобы научиться играть, это сродни автомобильному техникуму перед получением водительских прав.

Рубин - неплох, если ничего другого выборного нет, а тебе выборка нужна позарез. Во всем остальном - весьма посредственный инструмент ИМХО


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Дек 2015)

*vev*, 

Для учебы пойдет, и гораздо лучше чем Этюды и прочее фуфло.  Сам играю на Рубине, но хочется бОльшего и по звуку и по механикам, но увы... коррективы вносит жизнь.. Согласен что инструмент посредственный...


----------



## hf0 (10 Дек 2015)

Спасибо за ответы !
Выборка - ну, за плечами музыкальное образование по классу фортепиано, играть не прекращал, репертуар - в основном классика   
Отсюда и запросы к возможностям инструмента.
Но.. суставы на пальцах сбиты, костные мозоли, кисть не широкая.. В общем фортепианная техника ограничена физическими возможностями. А выразить произведение хочется.
Собственно, такой вариант покупки - исходя из средств, которые я готов выделить на "попробовать", чтобы понять - моене мое. Да и на практике освоения гитары хорошо усвоил - лучше учиться на "дровах", но с безупречным строем.
Вдруг, на старость лет услышал звук баяна. Ну, именно УСЛЫШАЛ. Именно в исполнении на баяне понял красоту полифонии. В общем - проняло )
В основном конечно вопрос ориентирован на устранение неполадок своими силами. Мат.часть проштудировал, форум прочитал вдоль и поперек  Да и интересно. В свое время "Лиру", которая пианино, сам доделывал, звуком любовались.
Но, естественно, с наскоку свои силы тут оценить врядли смогу, поэтому надо понять, скажем так, набор необходимых компетенций, и уже решить - что по любому отдать специалисту, а чем можно потешить свою любовь к перфекционизму


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2015)

*hf0*, в таком случае дорога Вам на "Мира баяна". Здесь все больше "игроки" тусуются, а там можно подчерпнуть информацию по ремонту, причем в большом количестве она там водится


----------



## hf0 (10 Дек 2015)

Dmvlad писал:


> *vev*,
> 
> Для учебы пойдет, и гораздо лучше чем Этюды и прочее фуфло.  Сам играю на Рубине, но хочется бОльшего и по звуку и по механикам, но увы... коррективы вносит жизнь.. Согласен что инструмент посредственный...


Ну, Вы знаете, даже в таком состоянии - звук дает красивый. Мелодия + басы (побегал по основной гармонике) звучит довольно красиво, бархатно. Значит резонаторы у него в порядке.
И строй не сбит. Проверял камертоном, прогонял на слух с фортепиано.


----------



## hf0 (10 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> *hf0*, в таком случае дорога Вам на "Мира баяна". Здесь все больше "игроки" тусуются, а там можно подчерпнуть информацию по ремонту, причем в большом количестве она там водится


Ага, там уже все прочитал ) Но, насколько я понял, они в Киеве. А специалиста для "доведения" инструмента искать в Москве


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2015)

hf0 (10.12.2015, 19:23) писал:


> А специалиста для "доведения" инструмента искать в Москве


Лучше не в Москве. Разоритесь... Даже с дорогой в провинции обойдется дешевле и качественнее. Я, например, не знаю, кому бы я свой инструмент сейчас в Москве доверил бы...


----------



## hf0 (10 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> *hf0*,
> один нескромный вопрос: а на кой черт покупать для обучения готово-выборный инструмент?
> 
> По фотографиям: все залоги надо приводить в божий вид. Ни один залог не прилегает к планке. Надо отрывать, прокатывать, приклеивать заново.
> ...


 Хочу как раз с этого начать. Поменять лайку на залогах, клапанах, посмотреть в басах поролон. Писали, что на 5х Рубинах в басах именно он.
Полагаю там как раз через него сифонит. Наверняка рассыпался. Но. Пока не очень понимаю, как разобрать левую механику, добраться до клапанов.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Дек 2015)

hf0 писал:


> и уже решить - что по любому отдать специалисту, а чем можно потешить свою любовь к перфекционизму


Я не шибко спец. Но если в инструменте копошились "перфекционисты", а  для достижения Полного перфекционизма притащили мне- я посылаю... Полируйте корпус снаружи! Заказывайте итальянские ремни!


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2015)

hf0 (10.12.2015, 19:29) писал:


> Поменять лайку на залогах,


Чем Вас лайка не устраивает? Зачем ее менять? Прокатать - таки да, но менять...

hf0 (10.12.2015, 19:29) писал:


> Пока не очень понимаю, как разобрать левую механику, добраться до клапанов.


Вроде на Мир баяна был топик про левую механику Рубина...


----------



## hf0 (10 Дек 2015)

vev (10.12.2015, 19:32) писал:


> Чем Вас лайка не устраивает? Зачем ее менять?


 Аргументирую, со своей точки зрения:
объем работ, насколько я понимаю, приблизительно такой же, как и при прокатке,
кожа за годы потеряла эластичность, восстановление даст временный эффект


----------



## hf0 (10 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> hf0 писал: и уже решить - что по любому отдать специалисту, а чем можно потешить свою любовь к перфекционизму Я не шибко спец. Но если в инструменте копошились "перфекционисты", а  для достижения Полного перфекционизма притащили мне- я посылаю... Полируйте корпус снаружи! Заказывайте итальянские ремни!


Не, я больше к механике и звуку претензии имею. Внешний вид мне пофиг.
Но, намек понял, спасибо )


----------



## glory (10 Дек 2015)

Как говорят, послушайте что скажу...
У Вас нормальный, вернее нормальной убитости б/у "Рубин". который требует практически стандартного комплекса работ для восстановления.
1. Полная смена поролона в левой и правой, с последующей кремповкой. Описывалась не раз на форумах. И способы тоже. С разборкой и без... При кремповке правой сразу проверять рычаги на проворачиваемость и садить их на клей..

А собственно конкретно с Вашим пока и все,  с остальным можно и повременить. Проемная лайка не только не требует замены (интересно где Вы найдёте лучше..), но и перекатка с переклейкой не критична. И если серьёзно встанет вопрос с лайкой залогов, то работу с разжимными никто не отменял, а значит + полная перепроливка...
Настройка? Ну это станет ясно уже после всего..
В общем, решать проблемы по мере их возникновения. В виде утешения скажу, что б/у "Рубины" ВСЕ в таком состоянии, если не хуже...


----------



## MAN (11 Дек 2015)

vev (10.12.2015, 17:55) писал:


> один нескромный вопрос: а на кой черт покупать для обучения готово-выборный инструмент?


 Лично мне этот вопрос кажется не столько нескромным, сколько интересным, ибо он порождает в свою очередь другой: если для обучения готово-выборный инструмент не требуется, тогда каким же образом приобретаются навыки игры на нём?


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2015)

MAN (11.12.2015, 15:23) писал:


> если для обучения готово-выборный инструмент не требуется, тогда каким же образом приобретаются навыки игры на нём?


Александр, это несколько другая история. Большинство непрофессионало в баяно/аккордеоноигрании довольствуются готовыми инструментами и не помышляют ни о чем другом. Думаю, что таких почти что 100%. 
Про изрядную музыкальную подготовку топикстартера, понятно дело, я не знал, а начинать изучение баяна самостоятельно да еще сразу с выборкой - большая экзотика. 
Ну и репертуар: где кроме полифоний готово-выборный инструмент реально может пригодиться, а многих ли любителей полифоний Вы встречали среди любителей?


----------



## Gross (11 Дек 2015)

vev (11.12.2015, 15:55) писал:


> многих ли любителей полифоний Вы встречали среди любителей?


немного, но есть. И народная музыка ближе к полифонии, чем к ун-ца ун-ца. Где вот только найти хорошие(в смысле- не слишком сложные) обработки для выборки?


----------



## hf0 (11 Дек 2015)

glory писал:


> Как говорят, послушайте что скажу...
> У Вас нормальный, вернее нормальной убитости б/у "Рубин". который требует практически стандартного комплекса работ для восстановления.
> 1. Полная смена поролона в левой и правой, с последующей кремповкой. Описывалась не раз на форумах. И способы тоже. С разборкой и без... При кремповке правой сразу проверять рычаги на проворачиваемость и садить их на клей..
> 
> ...


  Спасибо за структурированный ответ !
  "Потрогал"  инструмент - могу выделить проблемы уже четко:
1. Сифонит слева. Из под клапанов. Тут понятно, что делать. Ваш пункт 1.
2. Басы плохо отзываются. На рывок - да, на постепенное сжатие - еле-еле. Тут подозреваю неплотное прижатие резонатора к деке, возможно, надо перезалить голосовые планки. Но вопрос - может быть причина, что лайка на проемах провисла ?

В отношении качества - см фото. Задиры фанеры в воздухотоках резонатора. Повбывав бы ) И это в 78(!) году. ЗА 250(!) рубликов. Мотороллер можно было нулевый взять )


----------



## Dmvlad (11 Дек 2015)

vev писал:
Александр, это несколько другая история. Большинство непрофессионало в баяно/аккордеоноигрании довольствуются готовыми инструментами и не помышляют ни о чем другом. Думаю, что таких почти что 100% 
Ну и репертуар: где кроме полифоний готово-выборный инструмент реально может пригодиться, а многих ли любителей полифоний Вы встречали среди любителей

Плох тот солдат , который не хочет быть генералом

Gross (11.12.2015, 19:56) писал:


> Где вот только найти хорошие(в смысле- не слишком сложные) обработки для выборки?


 Присоединяюсь к вопросу, желательно с переключением на готовый...Можно и посложнее


----------



## hf0 (11 Дек 2015)

vev писал:[QUOTE написал(а):


> MAN (11.12.2015, 15:23)]MAN (11.12.2015, 15:23) писал: если для обучения готово-выборный инструмент не требуется, тогда каким же образом приобретаются навыки игры на нём?
> Александр, это несколько другая история. Большинство непрофессионало в баяно/аккордеоноигрании довольствуются готовыми инструментами и не помышляют ни о чем другом. Думаю, что таких почти что 100%.
> Про изрядную музыкальную подготовку топикстартера, понятно дело, я не знал, а начинать изучение баяна самостоятельно да еще сразу с выборкой - большая экзотика.
> Ну и репертуар: где кроме полифоний готово-выборный инструмент реально может пригодиться, а многих ли любителей полифоний Вы встречали среди любителей?


[/quote]


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2015)

Dmvlad (12.12.2015, 00:31) писал:


> Плох тот солдат , который не хочет быть генералом


Дима, я и сам грешен... Осваиваю ее втихаря. Пару лет назад кто бы сказал, что до выборки дойдет - просто отмахнулся бы и забыл. 
До генерала не дотянуть, но хоть бы лейтенантом старшим стать 


Dmvlad (12.12.2015, 00:31) писал:


> Присоединяюсь к вопросу, желательно с переключением на готовый...Можно и посложнее


не найдя ничего более простого взял "Зиму" Вивальди и "Арию" Гальяно. Там левая не сложная и вполне для обучения годидзе


----------



## Dmvlad (11 Дек 2015)

vev (12.12.2015, 00:37) писал:


> не найдя ничего более простого взял "Зиму" Вивальди и "Арию" Гальяно. Там левая не сложная и вполне для обучения годидзе


 Вивальди в работе у меня... Имелось ввиду что-нибудь для широких масс... ноты , чтобы оттолкнуться было от чего...


----------



## hf0 (11 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> Dmvlad (12.12.2015, 00:31) писал:Плох тот солдат , который не хочет быть генералом
> Дима, я и сам грешен... Осваиваю ее втихаря. Пару лет назад кто бы сказал, что до выборки дойдет - просто отмахнулся бы и забыл.
> До генерала не дотянуть, но хоть бы лейтенантом старшим стать
> 
> ...


Вы знаете, из фортепианной практики - ничего лучшего для развития техники, свободы импровизации, чем этюды Гнесиных придумать наверно сложно. Правда - уж больно уныло ) Зато в подкорку вбивается соответствие звука на клавишах. На ноту в голове пальцы сами ложатся в нужное место.
Не примите как совет. Я пока гаммы осваиваю справа


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2015)

*Dmvlad*, у Семенова в "Школе" масса всего для выборного баяна


----------



## Dmvlad (11 Дек 2015)

*vev*, 
поищу. ..мерси


----------



## glory (12 Дек 2015)

hf0 (12.12.2015, 00:19) писал:


> Басы плохо отзываются. На рывок - да, на постепенное сжатие - еле-еле. Тут подозреваю неплотное прижатие резонатора к деке, возможно, надо перезалить голосовые планки. Но вопрос - может быть причина, что лайка на проемах провисла ?


Насчёт басов сложно сказать, по фото, как понимаете,  ответ не определишь, щупать надо.. Но особого качества от "Рубина" требовать нельзя.
Посадку резонаторов проверить-поправить проще всего, я думаю и без советов...
Лайка влияет на мощность звука, это когда она душит голос (наклеена больше чем надо).
Лайка влияет на настройку. 
Но главная задача лайки залогов - перекрывать воздух на нерабоающий голос. Клапан. Если лайка отвисает сильно она перестаёт быть клапаном, увеличивается расход воздуха и голос может отвечать не сразу. Несильно отвисающий клапан лайки работает, но даёт хлопок при смене меха. 
С того что видно по фото - нет ничего криминального.. 60% вообще не надо трогать...
Совет. Найдите голоса которые Вас устраивают по звучанию и изучите их.
1. Профиль голоса, т.е. его расположение над проёмом, выгнутость и т.п...
2. Лайка залога, насколько она приклеена, ее пружинистость. Нормальная лайка должна в вертикальном положении прилипать к планке, а в горизонтальном слегка отвисать..
Бывает и пересохшая проливка, но в Вашем случае врядли.. Скорее просто "дубоватый" инструмент попался, что среди "Рубинов" тоже не редкость..


----------



## hf0 (14 Дек 2015)

glory писал:


> hf0 (12.12.2015, 00:19) писал:Басы плохо отзываются. На рывок - да, на постепенное сжатие - еле-еле. Тут подозреваю неплотное прижатие резонатора к деке, возможно, надо перезалить голосовые планки. Но вопрос - может быть причина, что лайка на проемах провисла ?Насчёт басов сложно сказать, по фото, как понимаете,  ответ не определишь, щупать надо.. Но особого качества от "Рубина" требовать нельзя.
> Посадку резонаторов проверить-поправить проще всего, я думаю и без советов...
> Лайка влияет на мощность звука, это когда она душит голос (наклеена больше чем надо).
> Лайка влияет на настройку.
> ...


 Спасибо.
На выходных покопался в баяне - в главную проблему могу выделить состояние клапанов. Те, которые под кнопками.
С правыми - понятно, они доступны.
С левыми - трендец. Отлетел один клапан. Поролон - в труху. Посадил лайку бутербродом на флис+столярный клей (сохраняет элластичность). Пинцетом через дырку со стороны резонатора приклеил бутерброд на клапан. Работает 
Но это временное решение. Все клапана так клеить - надо было учиться на хирурга-проктолога.
Вопрос - можно снять левую механика "комплексно", на уровне узла, типа - снял-вынул-вернул, без полного разбора ?


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Дек 2015)

http://forum.mirbajana.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&amp;t=533
А про проктологию- зря. Если Вы- начинающий, и проблем кроме неприлегания лаек клапанов нет- так и клеят через дыры в деке. Разобрать-то можно, и собрать тоже. Только регулируется потом там всё долго.


----------



## hf0 (14 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> http://forum.mirbajana.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&amp;t=533
> А про проктологию- зря. Если Вы- начинающий, и проблем кроме неприлегания лаек клапанов нет- так и клеят через дыры в деке. Разобрать-то можно, и собрать тоже. Только регулируется потом там всё долго.


Спасибо. Смотрел эту тему, ссылку на которую Вы приводите.
В общем, я склоняюсь все таки к тому, что:
1) нюансов масса, как и в любом вопросе, требующем профессионального подхода
2) при вмешательстве руководствуемся принципом "не навреди"
3) любое вмешательство - это довольно немалое время и кропотливый труд
Вывод - все таки, надо отдавать Мастеру.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Дек 2015)

Да там особо сложного нет. Разбираем, кладём на белую тряпочку всё как разбирали. Толкатели по очереди, гребёнки, все дела.

Сложность наступает тогда, когда по этой белой тряпочке поелозит Ваша любимая кошка. Или внучка. Что по результатам- одинаково. Но даже и тогда всё можно восстановить. Но уже сложнее)).


----------



## hf0 (14 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Да там особо сложного нет. Разбираем, кладём на белую тряпочку всё как разбирали. Толкатели по очереди, гребёнки, все дела.
> 
> Сложность наступает тогда, когда по этой белой тряпочке поелозит Ваша любимая кошка. Или внучка. Что по результатам- одинаково. Но даже и тогда всё можно восстановить. Но уже сложнее)).


) Безусловно, это так. Но для меня такой исход будет значить следующее:
- времени свободного нет
- все собираю в пучёк, заворачиваю в тряпочку - и к специалисту. Который смотрит недобрым, понимающим взглядом, в котором явно читается "#$$%#$, куда-ж, вы, все лезете-то..."

Хотя, даже трезво оценивая критерии, остается внутри чувство вины - западло соскакивать, раз уж начал )
Пока пойду простым, доступным путем - поменяю корпусной уплотнитель, попробую развязать деку с резонаторами, в части передачи вибрации с резонаторов.


----------



## hf0 (14 Дек 2015)

Сформулирую наблюдения в процессе изучения мат.части (возможно пригодятся кому-то):

Общие положения:
Корпус. В нем смонтирован баян 
Состоит из двух половин. В правой половине смонтирована "мелодийная" часть, в левой - басовая и аккордная.
По периметру каждой части в месте прилегания меха- герметизирующий уплотнитель (изначально кожаный, из лайки, ворсом
"наружу").
Каждая часть состоит из:
1. Клавиш 
2. Механики привода рычагов клапанов. Справа -прямой привод, слева - через толкатели привода рычага.
3. Деки. Отделяет внутреннюю воздушную камеру, с расположенными внутри резонаторами. По периметру залита специальной воско-канифольной
мастикой, для герметизации. 
4. Резонаторов. Смонтированы на деку."Воздуховодом" вниз. На нижнюю часть (розетку) наклеен уплотнитель,
обеспечивающий герметичность соединения с декой.

Мех и резонаторы составляют по сути внутреннюю воздушную камеру.

*Резонатор* состоит из деревянного корпуса, смонтированного на деревянной платформе, так называемой
розетке. Снизу розетки отверстия - воздуховоды, соответствуют прорезям клапанов
в деке. Сверху резонатора расположены голосовые металлические планки -
"голоса". Голосовые планки для фиксации на резонаторе и герметизации залиты восковой мастикой. 
Планка состоит из основания, на котором закреплены 2 одинаково настроенных звуковых язычка, которые звучат отдельно, в зависимости
от направления движения воздуха. И 2х проемных (залоговых) клапанов,
обеспечивающих правильное и полное прохождение воздушной струи через нужный голосовой
язычек планки. Проемные клапаны выполнены из лайки, разной толщины. Чем выше
нота - тоньше клапан.
При сжатии меха воздух идет из камеры меха через клапан наружу. Работают (звучат) "нижние" язычки планки. Верхний
проемный клапан закрыт за счет давления движущегося воздуха. При разжатии -
наоборот. Движение воздуха "с улицы" внутрь камеры. Язычки и клапана
меняются местами. Это обеспечивает оптимальный расход воздуха, необходимого для
звучания язычка.  
Таким образом - единственный валидный путь движения воздуха в баяне - через резонатор и открытый клавишей клапан.

*Клапан* -открывается нажатием на клавишу баяна.
Конструктивно служит для перекрытия потока воздуха в резонатор. Устроен из
 - слоя лайки 0.8 - 1.2 мм, выполняющей закрывающую функцию. Выбор материала обеспечивает надежное прилегание клапана к
окну резонатора, с повторением контура окна, без излишнего давления на клапан.
Что снижает в целом усилие при нажатии на клавишу баяна.
 - прослойки из тонкого амортизирующего эластичного материала (поролон, фетр, тонкий войлок). Нужен для приглушения "топанья" клапанов по деке.
- подушка клапана, на которую наклеен"бутерброд" из лайки и амортизатора.
- подушка с рычагом соединена через резиновый держатель. Резина служит амортизатором привода, немного корректирует "непаралельность" прилегания клапана к поверхности деки.
- в правой части клапан открывается прямым рычагом, вмонтированным в клавишу.
- в левой части через механическую систему:толкатель - рычаг клапана. При этом, механика настроена так, что при нажатии
одной клавиши, цепляются несколько других толкателей. Открываются несколько
нужных клапанов - и звучит нужный аккорд. Взгляд неспециалиста – лучше не разбирать. Поставить потом нужный толкатель в нужное место будет затейливым квестом.

Если через клапан "подтекает" воздух:
- слышен звук при отжатых клавишах.
- снижается общее полезное давление на каждый конкретный язычек голосовой
планки в резонаторе, что увеличивает "холостой" пробег меха, снижает
громкость звучания, реакцию возбуждения голосов на открытие клапана.

Причины "утечки":
 - пружина, обеспечивающая прижим клапана, возврат клавиши в исходное
положение. Сломалась, ослабла.
 - изменена геометрия рычага привода клапана. Как следствие - нет
прилегания клапана к поверхности деки, либо клапан смещен по горизонту к дырке
резонатора, остается щель. Гнуть рычаг клапана до нужного положения. При этом -
можно поломать рычаг, клавишу. Так же потребуется выравнивание клавиши по
высоте.
- в клапане "стопталась" амортизирующая прокладка. Что влечет за собой излишне громкое «топанье» клапана по деке, неплотность закрытия клапана. 

Чуть позже приделаю фотки описанных мест.


----------



## vev (14 Дек 2015)

*hf0*,
Не было у бабки забот - купила бабка порося...


----------



## glory (15 Дек 2015)

Есть анекдот...
Приходит в сервисный центр пользователь и просит заправить картридж к принтеру. А девчонка-менеджер говорит: " А чего Вы паритесь? Возьмите шприц и сами заправьте..."
- А Ваш шэф Вас не ругает за то что Вы подсказывает как решить проблему?
- Ну что Вы, даже хвалит... Дело в том, что ремонт самого принтера обходится намного дороже...

Вот так и с заочным ремонтом баяна...


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Дек 2015)

hf0 писал:


> Чуть позже приделаю фотки описанных мест.


На этом форуме эти "места" как-бы всем знакомы до тошноты... Как и то, чтоhf0 писал:


> Корпус. В нем смонтирован баян.


----------



## hf0 (15 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> hf0 писал:Чуть позже приделаю фотки описанных мест.На этом форуме эти "места" как-бы всем знакомы до тошноты... Как и то, чтоhf0 писал:Корпус. В нем смонтирован баян.


----------



## hf0 (15 Дек 2015)

тьфу.. опять текст отвалился...
интересно, особенности Хрома ?


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2015)

*hf0*,
Вы напишите текст, если что не так - я поправлю и объединю сообщения...


----------

